
Fake cancerous nodes in CT scans, created by malware, trick radiologists - aaronbrethorst
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/04/03/hospital-viruses-fake-cancerous-nodes-ct-scans-created-by-malware-trick-radiologists/
======
mateo1
Very disconcerting. I guess organizations can now kill people based on a
hidden 'citizen score' or a similar political metric.

------
ComodoHacker
DeepMind's next product should detect and remove these fakes.

